# OT - Japan earthquake - for Zubi



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Zubi - I hope that you and all our Japanese friends and colleagues are ok?

I've been in touch with some of my work friends in Roppongi - NOT nice.

Please e-mail me.

tac


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Terry, thanks for the thought!! I'm fine, but contacting people is still difficult, Zubi


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Dear All,

I just got this note from Mr Fujii - President of Aster Hobby Co Inc.

Dear everyone,

We have damaged by earthquake,Today.
This earthquake is the biggest one of my life.
No one is injured but 2nd floor = parts warehouse,design room,sales room and show room have serious damaged.

About lifeline, no electric, no phone line and FTTP line,now.
I've sent this mail from my home=Tokyo is slightly better than Yokohama.

I think it will take a couple of the week to restoration.
Sorry for the inconvenience.

Sincerely,


Fujii,


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, Tac, Zubi and et al


Good to hear from Zubi and Fuji-san with the situation at hand. For us we await word from our son, Matt. Matt is working in southern Japan but was traveling at the point of earthquake.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for all there. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear Zubi is OK. 
My thoughts are with any others in the area.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Now on the news here - 300+ dead in coastal area. 

tac


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm scheduled to go to Yokohama in the next few weeks. Hopefully, the damage was not too great.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Diddo on the thoughts and prayers. I worked and lived in Malaysia during the Tsunami there.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

USGS shows it 80 miles east of Sendai. Tsunami hit Hawaii already and should be hitting Washington State and Oregon right about now.

NHK news from Tokyo is saying this is the biggest earthquake ever in Japan


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

two meter wave height hit Hawaii and a two meter wave is forecast to hit Crescent City California, 
I have not checked the tides, but if it hits at high tide there could be major inundation 

jim at NOAA


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for the folks in Japan.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I got word from my son Matt who was visiting Osaka (just south of Aster/Yokohama) that being on the 35th floor of a building was an experience he rather not have again but made it down the staircase to safe area- no damage in the building.

For all those and their families in the affected areas of Japan:

Chiyu- healing, cure and recovery.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, very good to know that Matt is OK. No-one would want to be 35 floors up when a serious eartquake hits. 
Regards

Andrew


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been glued to the tv/computer all morning. Our son's girlfriend lives in Hachinohe, Aomori Prefecture about 95 mi NW of the epicenter. 
Watching the wall of water wash over houses and cars and capsize large boats on the shore there is heartwrenching. 
So many families are affected. 
Tom


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The images coming thru from Japan are just aweful, we are getting tidal surges here in Ca, Santa Cruz has had some boats torn loose from thir mooring and sunk a couple, watching on the tube as i type, will hit here in LA in the next hour or so, we'll see 

Just on the news- a japanese paper is saying the missing could number in the thousands, lets hope thats not the case


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I’m shocked at what people are worried about. On the news they keep talking about the economic impact caused by the quake, what about the 10’s of thousands of people, hurt and killed? What about those left homeless? I think of all the people who yesterday were worried about making a living and today worried about just living.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Our dear friend Tadahiro Watanabe called to say that he and his family are ok but very shaken - he has just gotten home after a four-hour walk. 

tac


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought of both Zubi and tac this AM when I turned on the internet this AM. 

Thoughts and prayers to those involved. 

I know few Japanese natives, but those that I do know are a proud and private people (just as Mr. Fujii's e-mail shows in its closing, with an apology to his customers due to a matter completely out of his control) and often will not ask for help when needed. 

I think and hope that they see they do have other friends in the world willing to give them assistance.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, prayers for all affected by this devastating disaster of proportions we haven't seen in our lifetime.

Glad to hear you're OK, Bob... Keep reports coming as you are able.

Charles, so glad you have good news from your son. There's going to be some rough days/weeks ahead.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

NHK in Japan is reporting landslides in Niigata and a 6.6 just hit Nagano. The Gov't saying it's not over, bigger quakes possible. They also put out tsunami warnings for all Japan coasts. US Air Force has flown in repairs parts and coolant as the Japanese shut down 3 nuclear power plants. This is big.

Stan: If you are referring to me, I am not in Japan (any more). My wife is from Japan so we get the NHK channel here on cable for her and father. 


When I was stationed in Japan, near Tokyo, the ground would shake for months on end. We would go away for a weekend and come back to find all the furniture moved.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

My daughter has a friend who lives in Tokyo. She had to walk home from work. It took her five hours. The girl's mom is spending the night at her workplace.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Two of our friends have reported in so far - one is down is Ise, and the other took almost five hours to walk home from Roppongi where our offices are located - he lives in SW Tokyo. A Japanese friend and co-worker here in UK managed to make contact with her brother via twitter - he and her famlily live in Yokohama - there is minor damage there. 

We have yet to hear from 8 or 9 others and are beginning to get anxious. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

friend is on vacation in japan said she had a 5 hour walk home as the subway was shutdown


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, that's for Zubi..


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

More terrible news developing....
http://content.usatoday.com/communi...ke-plant/1


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

whats sad is you know they will use this as an anti nuke issue on the news. so far they seem to of contained the first one and that link really does not give much info as to this one,


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I have been reading (multiple news sources from google), high levels of radiation (1,000x over normal levels) have been detected outside of these sights, They are releasing the pressure built up at the sites(and this releases the radioactive particles to the atmosphere) but I have not see any of them under control yet. They have to get those cooling pumps working stat!


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

at night there were a couple strong aftershocks, as I woke up they continue, there is no guarantee that another stronger shock will not occur within the coming days, from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Zubi,
I am sorry you are going through this right now. This sort of puts things into perspective. It really overshadows the trivial things in life we can sometimes gripe about.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 11 Mar 2011 06:22 PM 
at night there were a couple strong aftershocks, as I woke up they continue, there is no guarantee that another stronger shock will not occur within the coming days, from Tokyo, Zubi 

Zubi, glad to hear you are ok and Mr Fuji is ok. I hope all your live steam friends are going to come through this al right. We only have Hurricanes to worry about here. No earthquakes.
jf


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

I wish to express my deepest gratitude for the concern which so many people have shown in this thread! Terry-san, I just heard from Kichijoji club that Tamada-san and Hiromi-san (one who is building T-1) are both OK, a few others too, but of course it is still difficult to reach people, and the light tremors continue to happen even as I write now, I just hope that the main shock is the one we had yesterday. The alarming fact is that there was a quite strong 'fore-shock' in the same area... Kindest thank you to everyone, Zubi


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I wish you and your's well zubi. 
It makes me feel very small to think i was complaining about shoveling snow today.....


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

I had this note from Mr Fujii this morning
Good morining.Mr.Inoue, is OK. His apartment is quake-resistant building. 

Yeasterday,he is off duty. And Fortunately, Yasuko (Ms Yamamoto) was also off - absence due to cold.
But According to TV news the damage of Yokohama was worse than Tokyo.
It’s depend on geological condition.
I think it will be hard to catch any e-mail,fax and phone for few days in the office.
Tonight, I will report you today’s condition of our office.
Please share this information to all Asters' friends.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Apart from one of my colleagues who commutes from Osaka every day on the 1500 Shinkansen, all are OK. He had to sleep in the office... The furthest one of them walked was about twenty miles and it took him six or seven hours. He is no longer so young, and I know that it was a great relief to get home for him and all his family. As Zubi notes, some parts of Yokohama seems to have been more badly damaged than metro-Tokyo, and a work colleague of mine here in UK managed to make contact with her brother and family by twitter and facebook - probably the most useful things it has ever been used for. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

I "survived " too, by chance I left Thursday for Shanghai from Tokyo and just returned today (Sat 12/3) to Tokyo Haneda. Flight was punctual. taxis available. Streets in Tokyo extremely empty, supermarkets full of people, buying water and food. No fire, no smoke, no debris on the streets. Finally reached my appartment in Shinagawa, 14th floor. Some cracks in the walls, wallpaper torn, tiles cracked too, TV toppled. One of my locomotives, a full brass HK130 diesel fell from a shelf, only minor damage.

Hope the situation turns better, it is unbelievable how discliplined and calm the people are. Only the reactor matter in Fukushima makes me nervous.

Best,

Andreas


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Andreas - as ever, the BBC here in UK is doom-laden, only the clear voice of reason from a REAL expert coming in to talk to the morning presenters sounded positive as he analysed the images of the apparent explosion and subsequent damage clearly visible to the structure. As he pointed out, so far it appears to be a release of non-nuclear material from the mainly open spaces within one of the reactor halls, rather than any kind of Chernobyl emulation. 

Let's all keep our fingers and toes crossed for the people in that region. 

Take care. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Pictures showing the office at Aster. They are going to busy clearing this lot!


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

Seems to be no serious damage (anyhow, looks like a typical Japanese small company office). Hope that the building's structure is still stable. Try to reach Yasuko on Monday. 

Andreas


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Andreas

The rooftop track is damaged beyond repair and there is more damage in other parts of the building. Its lucky nobody was injured.

Andrew


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I was sent these photos of Asters display cases, so I hope the photographer doesn't mind me posting them here.
Living on the West coast of Canada, where we WILL get a similar earthquake one day, I happily leave trains on shelves and think nothing of it, but they will fall off if shaken.
This shows that at least glass doors will prevent them falling to the floor. 
I guess in the 'big picture' of things, if they fall off the shelf who cares, there will be a lot more important things to worry about than model railways.
I find it hard to comprehend the damage that I see on my television each day and feel very small.
All the best to everyone in Japan,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, it looks like JJ and Stan was their!


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi David,

Don't want to be picky (tac to kindly note) but I don't think these are the display cases at Aster Hobby Co.

Yes there are some Aster models shown but other items and gauges too. Whoever it is I feel sadness for them but as you intimate David, a few broken models agains lost lives ... well there is no comparision.

Andrew


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Andrew, 
Well you should know! 
Yes, I wondered about the non-Aster stuff, but it was one of those forwarded things that probably lost it's translation somewhere along the line. 
Thanks for correcting me before Tac did. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you're okay Zubi!!!! Frankly, I'm mildly amazed that so many of the buildings withstood an 8.9 quake!! Damn good seismic engineering!!! My hat is off to Japan!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, I would suggest everyone make as large a donation to the *Red Cross* (or disaster relief charity of choice) as they can reasonably afford. Those people need food, water, blankets, clothes, and other common necessities.


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

I also feel that the photos shown above are not at Aster, their shelves look different, see here 

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=9976 

Here in Tokyo it is now Sunday morning, March 13, and so every 30min we get another tremblor. 

Andreas


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

NHK news just upgraded the quake to M 9.0 on the richter scale


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

For anybody up and about - I've never been to the Aster location, so I wouldn't know whether it was Yokohama or Quatchahootchie. Sad to see, sure, but looking up north at a landscape of total devastation with entire communities unaccounted for right now - many thousands of men, women and kids missing off the face of the earth - it's probably a good time to stop bickering about who knows what and concentrate instead on what those if us a out here can do for the people of Japan at this terrible time. Dwight's RED CROSS suggestion is good.

Now go and do it.

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, tac, you are right, there are more important thiungs around us, especially here in Japan. When I read the foreign news via internet, I simply feel the outside world with its press waits only for a nuclear disaster, nothing else. I only can state that the people here act very professionally and have an unbelievable discipline, given the circumstances. Any donation here is wellcome, support will be needed for the years to come. 

greetings from Tokyo, 

Andreas


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac

As soon as the Red Cross came across with access for donations mine was already there. Knowing full well that that donation is going to seem but a mere pittance compared to what the people of Japan are going to need. However, I felt a bit better about my country after seeing some reports the our military was air-lifting supplies in at last. My heart really goes out to all those individuals.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 13 Mar 2011 04:58 AM 
Tac

As soon as the Red Cross came across with access for donations mine was already there. Knowing full well that that donation is going to seem but a mere pittance compared to what the people of Japan are going to need. However, I felt a bit better about my country after seeing some reports the our military was air-lifting supplies in at last. My heart really goes out to all those individuals.
Steve and all - the US Naval Base at Yokosuka, just south of Yokohama, has been put on high alert to provide assistance, just like all the other US military organisations on the islands that make up Japan. 
The US is, as I write this, providing more heavy lift medical and food supplies to help out where they can, and a second nuclear carrier is being stationed off the north coast. And in case anybody is wondering what possible use such a warship can be in a terrible tragedy like this, let me just remind you that any and all of the US Navy's nuclear carriers has the following minimum equipment -

*1. Two fully-equipped operating theatres with a medical staff of over 200 doctors, surgeons and specialist trauma nursing staff.*

*2. Victualling facilties for between 6 and 8000 people a day - three times a day.*

*3. Fresh water production facilties for condensing sea-water into fresh-water - up to 100,000 litres per day.*

*4. On-board fleet of SAR helicopters.*

*5. Nuclear power to generate enough power to light 12,500 homes every day.*

*6. Communication world-wide including live TV stations.*

*7. I'm sure there's more, but right now I can't think of anything. I'm sure others will add their 2c.*

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Zubi: sorry, but I didn't know of this thread, so I started a new "ASTER - UPDATE" with the following from an email I received from Fujii _[I wish I knew the proper salutation]_.

The concern I expressed was of the safety of Mr. Fujii, his staff and their families. Fujii offered the info on his business.

Dear Will-san,[/i]
Thank you very much.
Every line are OK But cell phone line still have trouble.
We will need a few days to go back to work as usual.[/i]
Server pc of Design Dpt. is working as usual since yesterday.
Our new US big project has no delay, I hope.[/i]
Thank you again.[/i]
Sincerly, 
Fujii,[/i] 
Regards,

Will


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By thumper on 13 Mar 2011 12:49 PM 
Zubi: sorry, but I didn't know of this thread, so I started a new "ASTER - UPDATE" with the following from an email I received from Fujii _[I wish I knew the proper salutation]_.

The concern I expressed was of the safety of Mr. Fujii, his staff and their families. Fujii offered the info on his business.

Dear Will-san,[/i]
Thank you very much.
Every line are OK But cell phone line still have trouble.
We will need a few days to go back to work as usual.[/i]
Server pc of Design Dpt. is working as usual since yesterday.
Our new US big project has no delay, I hope.[/i]
Thank you again.[/i]
Sincerly, 
Fujii,[/i] 
Regards,

Will


Will - if you are referring to him by name - as you are doing here, then it is good just to say Mr Fujii - just like you would give the 'Mr' title to any boss of a civilian organisation. But if you are writing to him - then it is polite to address him as follows - 

'Dear Fujii-san....'

In his reply to you he just signs himself 'Fujii'. This is quite normal. A Japanese person does not refer to themself as XXX-san. The -san ending means 'honourable' and it is quite unthinkable for any Japanese person to refer to themselves as 'honourable'. Since he does not know you personally or probably even for a long time, he will not use his forename in his signature block either - in spite of the personal nature of your request, it is still a business letter, not one from one close friend to anotther. He is not being rude by just signing himself 'Fujii'. The use of a first or 'en famille' name is a very private thing that a Japanese person will 'give' you to use after a long time of acquaintance and friendship. As a foreigner outside his family it would be very unusual to have his permission to use his first name, especially in public. A few long-time Japanese friends of mine ask me to use a nick-name or a short version of their family name among ourselves, but in the classroom or in front of anybody else it is always so-and-so-san. 

It is considered impolite to refer to a Japanese person by just the family name - it is just like you being addressed by your family name by a stranger or casual acquaintance.

Imagine somebody talking directly or referring to you just as 'Lindley' [if that is your name] and you'll see what I mean. In any case, their culture is one bound by tradition and extreme politeness - there are many things that you might think nothing about in your day-to-day dealing with other people, but in hierarchical Japan are just 'not done'. There are many books on the subject, if you care to get more involved!

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

The first question the President of the United States will ask during any crisis be it natural disaster or some other unrest is "where are the carriers". That is how important they are. 

Mr. Fugii's responses are typical of the human resolve during a crisis, after the initial shock, the thought is how to get back to work and to life back to as normal as possible, quite admirable. 

Steve


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

TAC, thanks for the explanation. It is much appreciated. 

Kind regards,

Will


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

been there (Anchorage, Alaska, March 27, 1964, 5:36PM), done that, don't want to do it again.... 
.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Today I stayed at home so far, as we continue to shake mildly, an hour or so ago we had 5.8 magnitude shock some 150km away from Tokyo, now the reactor #3 at Fukushima exploded, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

PS useful current info in English is available on this google site http://www.google.com/crisisresponse/japanquake2011.html , plus, there is a Red Cross donation button there, Zubi


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By thumper on 13 Mar 2011 03:11 PM 
TAC, thanks for the explanation. It is much appreciated. 

Kind regards,

Will
Shigata ga nai, Lindley-san.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

Got today in contact with Yasuko of Aster. According to her, they cleaned up the mess and are operational again. 

greetings, 

Andreas


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

#2 exploded today morning, now it's just a matter of time #4 will blow up, the good news they only have four... still from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

I am afraid, TEPCO has more nuclear power stations around than Fukujima to "disolve" 

greetings 

Andreas


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

I just heard from a friend in Japan. He reports food and basic items are becoming difficult to obtain in Tokyo, and just moved his family to Nagoya due to the power plant situation. He has young children, as well as friends who are fire fighters aiding with search and rescue, and felt guilty about leaving. But as he put it, he realized that was his issue, not his children's. 

Zubi - do take care. I don't know how bad it will get, but I have a sickening feeling it will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, just heard that two of my wife's friends who had school teacher sisters have been told that they were both killed when the school roof collapsed on them and their children. 

Heartbreak is not the word. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

The Walt Disney Company is making a $2.5 million contribution to the Red Cross to help aid in the disaster relief. The company has also coordinated a charitable giving program for all Disney employees and will match donations, dollar for dollar, up to an additional $1 million. 

this is good


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

A 6.2 hit Shizuoka which is about 70 miles straight west of Tokyo. Felt as far as Hiroshima. Looks like a string of earthquakes migrating southwest. Nagoya would be next, then Osaka/Kyoto/Kobe


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Correction: they have six reactors, but #4, #5 and #6 where shut down for maintenance. But #4 persistently catches on fire, and there are spent fuel rods inside... Zubi


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted today on the Aster website (just notice that the text is also a hyperlink to the Japanese Red Cross for anyone wishing to make a direct donation):

Dear customers,

Aster Hobby Co.,Inc. would like to express our sincere thanks to your encouraging messages received after the big earthquake and the following Tsunami disaster hit the Tohoku region on March 11th. 
In Yokohama, also a big earthquake was felt causing our offices suffer some damages however the factory and the warehouse were safe.
Due to the damage to the overseas sales office, its equipment and limited distribution of electricity, we are afraid that following services may not be available or delay in a while.

1. repair & spare parts service
2. use of the rooftop layout

We will endeavor to respond to your inquiries as soon as possible and will supply models via our overseas distributors.

Aster Hobby Co.,Inc would like to extend our deepest condolence and compassion for the victims in the region. 

Thank you and sincerely,

Fujii, Susumu 
Aster Hobby Co.,Inc. 
president


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Update: the bad news is that #5 and #6 had rods already inserted, so they need to be cooled... as of today #5 water level started dropping significantly. I seems there is no end to this disaster, Zubi


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear Customers,

A year has passed since the last quake disaster called the Great East Japan Earthquake.
After Lehman's fall, it is regrettable thing at us and hard to see that the value of Japanese Yen against your currencies is rising. 
And it is out of our understanding that the value of Japanese currency continues to rise against yours in spite of the last seismic disaster and nuclear disaster. 
The world wide slow down originated in Europe is out of our coping with it. 

We have been receiving so many nice and warm messages to encourage us from the members of “my large scale.com” and many overseas customers.

From the U.K. we have received a project of “Blue Duchess” which will please you if our price would be within the range of affordable one. 
We will provide you the “Challenger” in this summer.
This production quantity is not the satisfying one for us. 
We, as the manufacturer, wished to produce this well known engine in more quantity. We hope that you, as the customers, expected for a reasonable price．
But the present situation would not allow us to produce them more to take risk in stocking them. 
However, this is our expectation, our stance to be a “Challenger”. 

As one of the Japanese we appreciate supports from many countries to us at the early stage of this natural disaster.
We would appreciate your supports in the future, too.
ARIGATOU GOZAI MASU 
Sincerely,

ASTER HOBBY CO., INC.
Fujii, Susumu President
Japan／Earthquake Donation
http://www.jrc.or.jp/english/relief...02070.html
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of offerings and "limited" production run as per Aster website:
SSP PPEEECCCIIIAAALLL MODEEELLLSSS MAAADEEE ONNNLLLYYY TTTHRRREEEEEE UNITS IN THE WORLD
We are particularly manufacturing only 2 units of the A3 “Flying Scotsman” in apple green finish which are now servicing.
One is the A3 Flying Scotsman painted in apple green with the smoke deflectors and in double chimneys in LNER period, the reverser being located at the same
position as the original place. (RTR model: photo=sold out)
Another one is in the current version of which the location of the reverser is modified after the war and is preserved in working order. (RTR model)
The last one is made in the kit specification. All the three are specified with the corridor tender
These models are expected to the items of the super collectors and our customers around world who read Japanese are expected to get one of them.
These models are not available from dealers out side in Japan. These models are only available from ASTERHOBBY JAPAN. (Direct selling models)
The mechanical specifications have 3 cylinders with Gresley conjugated Valve Gears. Alcohol firing, 100% made in Japan, available factory built models.
Order is accepted on or before this March the price is at JPY750, 000 for RTR and JPY580, 000.-
Basically the acceptance period is taken for your order. The sooner will be the winner. IF YOUR ORDERS WILL BE DUPLICATED BY PRURAL PERSONS, THE
PERSON WHO WILL OFFER THE HIGHER PRICE IS THE WINNER. At your purchase in Japan, the consumption tax of 5% is to be imposed on each price.
The customers, who will purchase this in Japan, are required to pay 5% of the consumption tax. The customer out of Japan is free of tax and is required to pay the
freight and duties at your country. During this period, plural orders would be born, and the one who will offer the higher price is to be sold.
Domestic customers can buy this on loan. The payment is to be done in cash prior to our delivery wherever you may reside.
LNER

The notice was dated on Aster Japan web site 2/24/2012- if you have some extra cash and want a unique opportunity to add to your collection...


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Well people, locomotives are nice, even those tiny live steamers, that we play with. But please remember what happened last year, on 9th March a very strong earthquake shook Tokyo, I had to hold shelves in the office. I was quite scared then. Little I knew what would happen two days later. I wish it would never have happened. To all those people who died then "REST IN PEACE". And I think that we should keep this thread at that. For those who lost their lives, and those who lost their children, their families, their homes, their work, their towns, I would like to ask you to show them a bit of respect, and remember them in your prayer this coming Sunday. From Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

All our thoughts and prayers Zubi 

One year later, and the government has proven to be woefully slow at providing the decisive leadership the people have been expecting. While the debris has been cleared away, the rebuilding has not started from what I have been following. Granted the shear scale of the catastrophy would severly tax any government but for all the decades of disaster planning by the most meticulous of nations, it has to be very sobering when all that planning is publicly percieved as falling short of the scale of this new reality. 

Fukishima will be decades in cleanup and sealing in a concrete sarcophigus. People who lived near to the plant will never be able to return to thier homes. Some of the worst tsunami hit towns in the NE may never be rebuilt, so complete was their destruction and loss of live, or the fact that they are now 3' lower in elevation and much more prone to sea flooding now. Overall its still such a tremendously sad situation.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

From photos I have seen of Northern Japan, it is a beautiful and peaceful area, as are many of the places we all live in. We all take for granted that our world will continue to be beautiful and peaceful...but things can happen which are beyond our control or even ability to understand. We, who live in the rest of the world, can only try to understand what it would be like to be in such a disaster and send our best wishes to those who were there.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Our hearts go out to ALL storm and weather related victims. It's been since 2005 and hurricane Katrina and the rebuilding still goes on to this day. It's a long road to recovery!


----------

